# Wago WEBVisu Bitmap darstellungs problem!



## Robin (28 Mai 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich benutze eine Wago Contoller 750-880 neuste Firmware 07 programmiert mit codesys version 2.3.9.46.

zu meinem problem habe um meine visu etwas optisch aufzubessern für die Taster bzw. ein paaar symbole für 
gewisse sachen mit eingebaut jedoch werden diese Bitmaps entweder garnicht dargestellt oder optisch falsch
allerdings nur auf meinem Laptop ind der Wago APP wird alles einwandfrei dargestellt.
Woran kann das liegen? Kennt jemand so ein problem?
Habe mal ein Bild von meiner Visu mit angehangen 

Gruss

Robin


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (28 Mai 2015)

Hallo Robin,

Sollten keine Bitmaps angezeigt werden überprüfe den Dateinamen, es sollten keine Leerzeichen oder Sonderzeichen darin enthalten sein.
Bezüglich der Verzerrung kann die Option "Automatisch anpassen" in den Einstellungen der Visualisierung bzw. die Option "Isotropisch" innerhalb der Visualisierungsobjekte Abhilfe schaffen.
Kannst du ein vielleicht ein Vergleichsbild hochladen um die Unterschiede zu verdeutlichen?


----------



## Robin (28 Mai 2015)

Hallo Wago,

also das mit dem dateinamen ist richtig wenn ich den Dateiname vereinfache dann wieder einfüge wird es angezeigt.
Allerdings das mit der Bildverzerrung ist nicht gelöst weder mit" isotropisch" noch mit "Automatisch Anpassen", zeigt keinerlei
veränderung an der Bitmap.
Seltsam ist das es schon die ganze Zeit mit der Wago APP auf dem iphone richtig angezeigt wird auch mit den langen Dateinamen.
Nur im Browser auf dem Rechner eben nicht egal ob Firefox oder MS InternetExplorer wo ist da der unterschied?
Anbei ein Bild wie es mit der Wago App aussieht!


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (1 Juni 2015)

Hallo Robin,

um dir zielführender helfen zu können wäre es von Vorteil dein Projekt mit den Bildern zu testen.
Du kannst dein Projekt auch gerne direkt an Support@WAGO.com schicken.


----------

